# need feedback on this online design software



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

Please take a look of this online design software when time permits. 

http://69.174.244.228/online/onlinedesign.html

what do you think about it? Great?Good?Ok?Bad?

This is the front-end, the product setup and etc are at the back-end, which is not this link. 

thanks a lot!


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

The first feedback from me. It's great.


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

I had to leave it because the music was annoying the hell out of me. and second, its a self promotion since I am assuming you created it or are promoting it because your name matches the website at the beginning before it loads.

If there was no annoying music, than I would have checked it out more, but that in itself turned me off and I shall never try it again.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mention the music. You can turn it off at the software top right side by click that speaker button. I thought it's a good music. 
Yes, it's our product. I know the forum role, so I am not promoting it here, and I am not in the sales team. This is why I didn't put the contact information. Even the url is a IP address. (I couldn't modify the software interface to erase that site url, otherwise I would do.)
The only object of this thread is to really get some industry inside feedback, and feedback to our tech team to improve this product. 
Thanks for helping!


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried it again, with the music... Well its just a screen, nothing is interactive for me. And therefor, I couldn't turn off the music either. It was just a screen that was semi grayed out.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for trying again. you may notice there is one button (X) in the middle of the windows, close to the left a little. This button will close all the tips, then you can start to use it. 
(got one feedback: 1. The tech team needs to make this button easy to be found.)

I have noticed there are over 200 people have accessed this testing software just today from 7 countries/territories. Some of them must be from this forum. 

thank you all!


----------



## No Face (Mar 19, 2007)

It's done well, though the music is annoying. You should get rid of that all together. You'd be surprised how easily people get turned off by music on a site.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you! 
The music is a setting at the back-end, the customer's administrator can add a music at the back-end or leave it empty. 
Sounds like I should turn it off?


----------



## schultzy1087 (Dec 13, 2009)

ya definitly turn off the music. how much do you pay for that software to be on your website? or how much will it cost?


----------



## kingpin721 (Oct 23, 2010)

I like it. Is it available yet, and what price range?


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

It is good music, but I dislike websites that have automatic music on them. The opening "tips" screen with the handwritten tips should be done in darker text, it washes out a bit. It seems a little busy with all the buttons (facebook, webcam, etc.) but it looks pretty good; and I like the idea of those plug-ins, but am concerned whether photos imported from them would work. I noticed that some of the alt tags for the buttons weren't working. I'm currently viewing on a 23" monitor, is the layout fluid? If I fire up my netbook with a 10" screen could I use it? I wouldn't be interested so much in a subscription to this, but rather purchasing the code to install and modify for my site. I haven't worked with Adobe Flex yet, but I'm familiar with Flash and AIR, so this kind of has me excited to learn Flex programming!


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

I was blocked to post on this thread. Thank you all for the reply.
tankueray, what alt tags are not working? the screen layout are auto adjusted based on the screen size. About the subscription, it's just ROI. You may want to focus on your business instead of the programming, right? And this is not a simple program, our dedicated tech team for this product has 12 people, art designers, testers, programmers with different expertise. And they have already worked on this product for 11 months already.


----------



## DLetang (Aug 12, 2010)

i've looked at it twice now and can't find the friggin button to get rid of the instructions. also, the music has to go.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

We are inviting several companies (10) globally to join our public testing. Please contact me if you meet these criteria:
1. You like to change and adopt the newest technology. 
2. You have an e-business website, and get more than 10 orders a day from this website. 
3. You have a physical shop and at least 2 employees. 
4. You are able to help us to improve the system functionality and usability, translate the system language to your local language.

All testing companies will be able to use this software for 2 months free, and get a special discount if they want to keep using it. 

We still need 2 English companies, 1 French language company, 1 Spanish language company. 

Please email this address [email protected]jibinfo.com . thanks a lot.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

FYI: the test site is down for upgrade today!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this is a case of way too many features on screen that could overwhelm a customer. I dont think the average joe would like so many at once.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

Very good point. these design functions can be turned off at the back-end just by the administrator user easily. So the admin will adjust the number of the features according to their own situation and production process. 

And for some customers we have the customization service.


----------



## apparel-printing (Nov 4, 2010)

Seems very good....but why it is not working?? at-least some test features!


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you. Could you please let me know what function is not working? techsupport[USER=122736]@jibinfo[/USER].com


----------



## ag0g0girl (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it is good software, but it doesn't fit all on the screen. Just too wide to go into a wrapper.


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

very good point! Our object is to provide a comfort and accurate design area to the end-user. It can't be too small, otherwise it will not attract the end-user to play this 'game'. More 'game' player means more traffic and prospects to your business. (I think.)
However we are design a plug-in version for small business in some e-business platform like ebay. that version will have less features and smaller screen.
Thank you Christina!


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

I like it, although I was unable to try it. Is there a demo? And what is the cost? I would add it to my website if it were available at a reasonable cost.


----------

